# FCS-Kali of North Carolina Rank Achievements!



## Guro Harold (May 5, 2007)

On April 28th, 2007, FCS-Kali of North Carolina conducted a quarterly seminar. During that event, the following students tested and achieved the following rank.

Level V
-----------
Eric G. Bullock
Lyndon Johnson
Richard J. Monforti

Level I
----------
Sam Gaither
Tyler Toomes

I would like to publically congratulate all of them for hard work and dedicaton.

Best regards,

Guro Harold Evans
NC FCS-Kali State Representative


----------



## MJS (May 5, 2007)

Congrats!!!:ultracool


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (May 5, 2007)

Congratulations to all!


----------

